

Rejection Therapy Suggestion Cards - Entrepreneur Edition - edburgess
https://www.thegamecrafter.com/games/rejection-therapy---entrepreneur-edition

======
rasur
This all reminds me of Brian Eno's "Oblique Strategies" cards.. something
which I've used a few times.. good for creative thinking when faced with a
block of some kind.

------
twelch
Here's a good list of suggestions:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1754790>

------
paolomaffei
Is there a list of suggestions written on the cards?

~~~
caseyalbert
There's one suggestion per card (I have the original 30 card deck).

~~~
paolomaffei
What I meant was: a list of the suggestions avalaible without buying it

------
Rubyred
It'd be interesting to see if playing the cards would actually increase
business or not.

